

How do you promote an outsourcing web development company? E - feketegy

We do web development outsourcing from Romania. We rarely work with end-user businesses, instead we tried to align our service with companies from western countries that do web development and pass the projects down to us.<p>We would like to expand our outsourcing efforts and grab more end-user clients. What are the best way to promote our service?<p>Where the service isn&#x27;t a web application or some kind or product (no user signups, etc.) like many blogs write about where you could do email marketing, inbound marketing or even raising VC money...
======
gk1
If I'm understanding correctly, you're looking to get more clients for
projects that don't involve apps. We should talk. I used to work for an agency
(who also outsourced development, by the way), and now I help companies with
marketing. My contact info is in my profile.

